# Aquascape stones



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm looking for some massive iwagumi stones for my 50 gallon. 

I'm not sure I want to fork out tonnes of money and most stores don't carry the size of rock I'm after. 

Would a landscaping shop have what I need? What should I look for?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes they will. but you need to find the right one. I went to a landscaping store in my old area and all they had was limestone. A lot of other people here has had success though so call around and make sure the tones you are looking for is available.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool, thanks. I'm just a little worried that I won't be able to tell how a certain stone will affect my ph or kh


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

research is key. find out wehat stones they offer and research to see if they are ok for aquarium use


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Working on it  found this place super close to me.

I like the look of Jasper, but when I try google it, it looks totally different.. Hmm

http://www.grandriverstone.com/catalogue/landscaping-rocks?limitstart=0


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

arturo said:


> Working on it  found this place super close to me.
> 
> I like the look of Jasper, but when I try google it, it looks totally different.. Hmm
> 
> http://www.grandriverstone.com/catalogue/landscaping-rocks?limitstart=0


Jasper is not aquarium safe.

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/safe-and-unsafe-aquarium-rocks-533.html

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Using_Stones_in_an_Aquarium

"Rocks to Avoid

Limestone, Dead Coral pieces or sand (unless you want to increase the GH of your water).
Amethyst (it contains Manganese and unchelated iron), Geodes, Gypsum, Ironstone, Nephrite, Marble, Jasper types.
Sandstone - can contain Feldspar (possible metals)"


----------

